# Bachmann N Crossing Gate



## Old97 (Jan 1, 2011)

My automatic Bachmann crossing gate "jumps up & down." The cars and even the locomotives are not heavy enough to keep the arms all the way down. What would be SAFE(wouldn't catch onto the underneath of the locomotive or cars) to put on the black bar between the rails to "maybe" make it go down more? Or any other solutions? Thanks.


----------



## NS_Fan_2010 (Jan 24, 2011)

I had the same thing happen to my life like ones.........kept going up and down. I e-mailed lifelike to ask them for assistance, and they sent me 3 free ones (that didnt help though......they did the same thing  )

I would think maybe a really small thin weight might help a little.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd probably consider some electronic control of the gate rather than the mechanical contact switch.


----------

